# Ventilateur externe pour macbook pro



## lemélomane (24 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je me renseigne depuis plusieurs semaines sur les macbook pro en vu d'un achat. 
Et je remarque que la cause des pannes des mac portable est souvent du à une surchauffe.

Quand j'y réfléchit je me dit que c'est tout a fait normal. Car il  a certes des ventilateurs 2 pour les macbook pro 15 mais les orifices d'aération sont dans le dessous du mac. Le mac est souvent posé sur une table donc je pense que l'architecture même du macbook pro et des ordinateurs portable  est propice à des problèmes de surchauffe suivant l'utilisation que l'on en fait à long terme. 

On m'a parlé des ventilateurs externe que l'ont place sous les macbook. Solution très intéressante à mon avis. Seulement les modèles sont très variés.

Que vous pourriez conseiller d'après vos connaissances comme ventilateur externe?


----------



## supergrec (24 Mars 2011)

Tu as tout a fait raison de t'inquiète pour la chaleur.

Pour nos amis portable la chaleur est l'ennemi public N°1

J'ai recement acheter un refroidisseur et j'en suis très content.

Eleve le Mac et l'incline parfaitement pour une ergonomie total.

Surface en acier perforé équipé de deux ventilateur alimenté par usb.

Bouton marche / arret 

Tres bon produit.

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Accesso...pour-ordinateur-portable-Apple-MacBook-15.htm


----------



## pirouet (24 Mars 2011)

euh, il n'y a pas d'orifice d'aération en dessous de mon macbook pro


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Mars 2011)

Quel est l'intérêt de mettre un ventilateur sous un MacBook Pro dont le fond n'a pas la moindre ouïe ? C'est d'autant plus inutile que le fond du MacBook Pro n'est en contact avec aucun composant chaud. Donc à part l'effet placebo... 

Sinon, quelles sont les sources qui avancent la panne par surchauffe comme étant la plus courante ?


----------



## supergrec (24 Mars 2011)

En ce qui me concerne, a cause de la chaleur carte mère grillé.

Ensuite je trouve le fait de mettre des ventillo dessous tout a fait judicieux.

Comme vous pouvez les constater les dessous chauffe. l'aluminium est un conducteur thermique et vas absorbé la chaleur dégagé par vos composant

En consequence refroidir cette parti alu ne pourra qu etre bénéfique et ainsi evité des temperature extreme.

De plus celui ci eleve le mac qui lui assure donc aussi une meilleur circulation de l'air 

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1778?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, a cause de la chaleur carte mère grillé.
> 
> Ensuite je trouve le fait de mettre des ventillo dessous tout a fait judicieux.
> 
> ...



Sauf qu'il n'y pas aucune grille d'aération sous le Mac comme ça a été dit plus haut.
Et aucune pièce chaude n'est en contact avec la coque.


----------



## supergrec (24 Mars 2011)

inutile d'être en contact avec la coque pour chauffé.

Passe ta main sous ton mac et tu verra quel est chaude, pourtant pas de contact.

De plus inutile d'avoir des aération sous le mac pour se servir de refroidisseur efficacement.

Cela s'apel une réaction en chaine.

Composant chaud > transmission thermique > la coque chauffe

Coque froide ( du au refroidisseur ) > transmission thermique > composant refroidi.

C'est mathématique et implacable. 

Bien sur cela ne marche qu'avec l'alu.


----------



## lemélomane (24 Mars 2011)

En effet il n'y a pas d'orifices en dessous du macbookpro escusez mon erreur. La solution mentionné est très efficaces pour les pc portables dont le dessous est souvent percé d'orifice d'évacuation d'air. 
Mais je pense qu'elle peut être tout aussi efficace pour les macbook pro, surtout si l'évacuation d'air est très limité. 
La réponse de Supergrec ainsi que son liens vers le  site d'apple l'explique bien.

J'ai lu des critiques d'utilisateurs de macbookpro  qui saluaient certain refroidisseurs mais regrettaient le mauvais placement des ventilateurs sur certain modèles d'où mon questionnement sur les meilleurs modèle de ventilateur externe  possible pour les macbook pro. 

Quant aux sources pour la panne des macbook du aux surchauffe j'en ai lu énormément sur différent forum pour me rendre compte que c'est un vrai fléau pour les ordi portable mais je n'ai pas enregistré toutes les pages que j'ai lu. 

Merci à vous pour vos réponses. 

Si vous avez d'autre avis ou solution à nous faire partager n'hésitez surtout pas.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Mars 2011)

Et tu nous diras combien de degrés tu gagnes avec ton machin ? Quand on aura des chiffres on sera avancé.

Aucun composant chaud du MacBook Pro n'étant en contact avec le châssis à par les 7 ou 9 vis qui fixent la carte mère. L'air est un excellent isolant, le contact avec la carte mère est ridicule et la chaleur monde. C'est plus efficace de mettre un ventilateur qui souffle sur le clavier pour que de l'air entre par les touches que souffler du froid en dessous.


----------



## supergrec (24 Mars 2011)

Vous avez pas encore compris qu'il n'es pas nécessaire d'avoir contact pour avoir une transmission thermique.

Alume ton briquet et place ta main a 10 cm de la flamme ( aie c'est chaud, mais .... je comprend pas pourtant je touche pas la flamme )

Avec mon machin comme tu le dit si bien, je constate une baisse de 3 à 10° suivant l'utilisation.

Effectivement de l'air sur le clavier peut être efficace mais personne n'a encore trouver la solution pour pouvoir écrire en même temps. ( rire )


----------



## Modularz (24 Mars 2011)

Perso, je pense que rien n'y fera concrètement.

Le modèle 2,2 /2,3 avec la carte graphique 6750 chauffe à fond (c'est mon deuxième et ça fait des jours que je fais des tests notamment avec et sans écran additionnel)

Bref, moi j'en suis déçu car cette sensation de soufflerie me donne une impression de suractivité de la machine alors qu'elle est vraiment confort niveau puissance.

Venant d'un imac c'est l'horreur du coup :rateau:


----------



## pirouet (24 Mars 2011)

Tu as également un souffle lorsque tu ne fais rien de "spécial" ? Perso quand mes ventilos sont à 2000rpm (c'est-à-dire 70% du temps), je n'entends rien (ou presque)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Mars 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Vous avez pas encore compris qu'il n'es pas nécessaire d'avoir contact pour avoir une transmission thermique.
> 
> Alume ton briquet et place ta main a 10 cm de la flamme ( aie c'est chaud, mais .... je comprend pas pourtant je touche pas la flamme )
> 
> ...



Non, pas des résultats approximatifs à l'emporte pièce. Tu fais tourner 4x yes > /dev/null & en ligne de commande et tu donnes les températures après 10 minutes avec et sans le ventilateur. 

Ou bien tu utilises CPU test pendant 10 minutes et tu donnes les résultats avec et sans.  
http://www.coolbook.se/CPUTest.html


----------



## TomLopez (24 Mars 2011)

Modularz a dit:


> Perso, je pense que rien n'y fera concrètement.
> 
> Le modèle 2,2 /2,3 avec la carte graphique 6750 chauffe à fond (c'est mon deuxième et ça fait des jours que je fais des tests notamment avec et sans écran additionnel)
> 
> ...



D'autres disent qu'il ne chauffe pas tant que ça (par rapport au modele C2Duo 2008 par exemple)... 

Il chauffe vraiment plus que le modèle avec la 6490M?


----------



## Modularz (24 Mars 2011)

"Tu as également un souffle lorsque tu ne fais rien de "spécial" ? Perso  quand mes ventilos sont à 2000rpm (c'est-à-dire 70% du temps), je  n'entends rien (ou presque) "

Non bien sûr et heureusement  mais j'utilise le portable pour mon taf avec une seule application pour du mixage audio (en moyenn 25% du CPU occupé sur le monitor control).
C'est une utilisation pas tellement énergivore par rapport à un Jeu en 3D et malgré tout, avec un écran branché en parallèle, j'arrive à du 4000/5000 en ventilation et ça ça me saoule au bout d'une heure.
Donc je pense que pour les mac user qui veulent aller sur le net, regarder des vidéos et/ou bosser (bureautique) sur leur MBP sans écran additionnel c'est parfait !
Par contre, ceux qui cherchent ce que je fais (audio/vidéo)+écran add,  d'après moi ça leur sera vite insupportable 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h39 ----------




TomLopez a dit:


> D'autres disent qu'il ne chauffe pas tant que ça (par rapport au modele C2Duo 2008 par exemple)...
> 
> Il chauffe vraiment plus que le modèle avec la 6490M?




Je sais pas et c'est vraiment un truc que j'aimerais savoir du coup ! 

Je suspecte cette 6750...


----------



## supergrec (24 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Non, pas des résultats approximatifs à l'emporte pièce. Tu fais tourner 4x yes > /dev/null & en ligne de commande et tu donnes les températures après 10 minutes avec et sans le ventilateur.
> 
> Ou bien tu utilises CPU test pendant 10 minutes et tu donnes les résultats avec et sans.
> http://www.coolbook.se/CPUTest.html



Temperature constater avec istat.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Mars 2011)

Quand on branche un écran externe, le MacBook Pro passe sur le GPU dédié. C'était déjà ainsi sur les 2010.


----------



## Modularz (24 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Quand on branche un écran externe, le MacBook Pro passe sur le GPU dédié. C'était déjà ainsi sur les 2010.



Donc le résultat sonore (ventilo) serait le même avec une carte graphique différente /moins puissante ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Mars 2011)

Non, je dis juste que quand on branche un écran externe, la machine passe sur le GPU principal

Les modèles 2010 chauffent/soufflent moins que les 2011. Ils sont 2x moins puissants aussi...


----------



## Modularz (24 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Non, je dis juste que quand on branche un écran externe, la machine passe sur le GPU principal
> 
> Les modèles 2010 chauffent/soufflent moins que les 2011. Ils sont 2x moins puissants aussi...



Donc c'est pas logique de conserver le même boitier/ventilo pour des composants 2x plus puissants


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Mars 2011)

2x plus de puissance de calcul mais pas 2x plus de dissipation thermique. Je pense qu'on est passé d'un TDP de 75 watts à qqc comme 95 watts. Ca fait beaucoup pour un même châssis et un système de refroidissement qui n'a pas beaucoup évolué. 

Mon MacBook Pro 2009 faisait au moins autant de bruit que le 2011. Du coup, j'ai acheté un 2010 que je dois recevoir demain. Je verrai selon mon usage lequel est le plus silencieux et le plus autonome. 

Il faudrait des programmes comme sous Windows pour empêcher le Core i7 de passer en mode Turbo ou limiter sa fréquence max. Ca réduirait fortement la dissipation thermique et la chauffe donc le bruit.


----------



## Modularz (24 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> 2x plus de puissance de calcul mais pas 2x plus de dissipation thermique. Je pense qu'on est passé d'un TDP de 75 watts à qqc comme 95 watts. Ca fait beaucoup pour un même châssis et un système de refroidissement qui n'a pas beaucoup évolué.
> 
> Mon MacBook Pro 2009 faisait au moins autant de bruit que le 2011. Du coup, j'ai acheté un 2010 que je dois recevoir demain. Je verrai selon mon usage lequel est le plus silencieux et le plus autonome.
> 
> Il faudrait des programmes comme sous Windows pour empêcher le Core i7 de passer en mode Turbo ou limiter sa fréquence max. Ca réduirait fortement la dissipation thermique et la chauffe donc le bruit.



Du coup tu pourras nous dire quelle différence de ventilation / T°C tu observes entre le 2010 et le 2011


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Mars 2011)

Oui, je testerai en grosse charge et en charge moyenne. En même temps, je l'ai déjà lu dans un forum. 

Pour transcoder un film avec Handbrake, il faut 30 minutes avec un MacBook Pro 2011 contre 1 heures 20 minutes avec un modèle 2010. Avec le 2010, les ventilateurs sont à 4400 rpm alors qu'ils sont à 6200 rpm sur le 2011... La personne qui a posté sur MacRumors a dit que les températures étaient comparables mais je ne sais plus combien c'était (genre 85°C).


----------



## Modularz (24 Mars 2011)

N'ayant jamais eu de MBP avant, devrais je songer à me tourner vers un modèle 2010 alors ??? Si je cherche plus de silence au détriment de performance moindres


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2011)

Modularz a dit:


> N'ayant jamais eu de MBP avant, devrais je songer à me tourner vers un modèle 2010 alors ??? Si je cherche plus de silence au détriment de performance moindres



Un 2010 avec un SSD = silence + performances


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Mars 2011)

rickross1 a dit:


> Un 2010 avec un SSD = silence + performances



Exactement. C'est pour cette raison que je me suis précipité sur un MacBook Pro 2010 que je pouvais avoir à bon prix. 

En fait, le 2011 est chiant quand on fait des choses qui font grimper le ventilateur à +4000 rpm. Là, ça me casse les oreilles... Pour certaines choses, je préfèrerais qu'il mette le temps mais le fasse en silence. L'avantage du 2011, c'est qu'il sait faire des choses ponctuelles vraiment très vite, avant que le ventilateur s'emballe.




Modularz a dit:


> N'ayant jamais eu de MBP avant, devrais je songer à me tourner vers un modèle 2010 alors ??? Si je cherche plus de silence au détriment de performance moindres



Oui, si tu ne supportes pas le bruit et si selon ton usage ton 2011 tend à souffler tout le temps à plus de 4500 rpm.


----------



## TomLopez (25 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Oui, je testerai en grosse charge et en charge moyenne. En même temps, je l'ai déjà lu dans un forum.
> 
> Pour transcoder un film avec Handbrake, il faut 30 minutes avec un MacBook Pro 2011 contre 1 heures 20 minutes avec un modèle 2010. Avec le 2010, les ventilateurs sont à 4400 rpm alors qu'ils sont à 6200 rpm sur le 2011... La personne qui a posté sur MacRumors a dit que les températures étaient comparables mais je ne sais plus combien c'était (genre 85°C).



Pas d'accord!! quoi que peut être le i5 mais je doute qu'il chauffe a ce point moins que le i7. J'avais un MBP 2010 i7 et sur Handbrake, les ventilos montaient à 6000 rpm (régime maxi sur les 2010) lors d'encodages vidéos.


----------



## kriso (25 Mars 2011)

lemélomane a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me renseigne depuis plusieurs semaines sur les macbook pro en vu d'un achat.
> Et je remarque que la cause des pannes des mac portable est souvent du à une surchauffe.
> ...



Bonjour,
Tu auras déjà un résultat si la table sur laquelle tu déposes ton MBP, est elle-même conductrice. Verre, acier, alu, pierre, etc. Pas de bois, plastic, ou... genoux


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Mars 2011)

Modularz a dit:


> Du coup tu pourras nous dire quelle différence de ventilation / T°C tu observes entre le 2010 et le 2011


 
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/temps-bruit-perfs-macbook-pro-15-2010-vs-2011-a-649432.html

Si tu sais ce qu'est un dB(A), tu auras peur ! A vitesse de rotation identique le niveau sonore est le même. Je testerai avec SmallluxGPU cette après-midi.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2011)

la coque unibody a ete pensée pour dissiper la chaleur

un ventilo externe, ça ne sert strictement à rien, que ce soit sur un mac ou tout autre marque d'ailleurs

ceux qui veulent dépenser leur argent pour un accessoire inutile sont libres de le faire


----------



## kriso (25 Mars 2011)

painauchocolat a dit:


> la coque unibody a ete pensée pour dissiper la chaleur
> 
> un ventilo externe, ça ne sert strictement à rien, que ce soit sur un mac ou tout autre marque d'ailleurs
> 
> ceux qui veulent dépenser leur argent pour un accessoire inutile sont libres de le faire



Une bonne aération et un bon refroidissement sont toujours profitables... 
Il faut idéalement conduire l'excès de chaleur vers l'extérieur du portable ou autrement dit le mettre en contact avec un fluide (air, eau, huile) ou un matériaux le plus froid possible. 
Par exemple, mettre votre portable dans une pièce où il fait 10°, mais bon ça c'est une autre histoire 
Pratiquement : ne pas le déposer sur quelque chose de chaud (genoux...) ou d'isolant (le bois...).


----------



## lemélomane (26 Mars 2011)

painauchocolat a dit:


> la coque unibody a ete pensée pour dissiper la chaleur
> 
> un ventilo externe, ça ne sert strictement à rien, que ce soit sur un mac ou tout autre marque d'ailleurs
> 
> ceux qui veulent dépenser leur argent pour un accessoire inutile sont libres de le faire



Pardonnez moi mais il est consternant de voir des forumeur à + de 1000 messages 
ne pas avoir remarqué que la surchauffe est un problème récurrent sur les macbook pro et les ordinateurs portable en générale. 
Il suffit de regarder la première page associé au forum macbookpro pour s'en rendre compte. 

Par ailleurs je viens de tomber sur cet article :
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/193122/macbook-pro-15-thunderbolt-des-gels-a-forte-temperature-maj

La réalité c'est que l' architecture des macbookpro unibody n'est pas  apte à évacuer efficacement la chaleur. Ce qui constitue un frein pour  la longévité de l'ordinateur. 

D'où la création de ce topic où j'y espérait trouver des pistes pour palier ce problème.

Comme précisé dans les précédents post le soucis c'est que le  macbook pro ne possède pas d'orifice d'évacuation de chaleur dans le  dessous du mac. 
Cela rend les refroidisseurs moins efficaces car il sont conçus pour  envoyer de l'air froid vers la base de l'ordinateur. En fait il faudrait  faire renter l'air froid par le clavier.

Je pense que moins efficace ne veux pas dire inefficace 

Mes recherches sur la toile m'ont permis de trouver quelques  refroidisseurs efficace pour le macbook pro comme le Cooler Master  Notepal U3 
Ce qui intéressant sur ce refroidisseur c'est le refroidissement passif  car la plaque est en aluminium et surtout la possibilité de disposer les  ventilateurs au nombre de 3 n'importe où sous la plaque. 
Certain utilisateur de macbookpro 15 et 17 y ont trouvé leur compte,  notant une baisse de température de 12°C en fonction de l'utilisation. 
Après ce n'est pas un refroidisseur sans défaut, des utilisateurs on  regretté des défauts sur le cable usb et des pannes de ventilateur après  quelque mois d'utilisation.

Je mentionne ce modèle mais il y a aussi certain Zalman qui pourrait faire l'affaire comme le ZM NC2000

Ce sont des critiques que j'ai récolté sur le site d'amazon.com  

Il faut aussi prendre en compte le modèle de l'ordinateur souvent les 13 pouces sont trop petits pour certain refroidisseurs. 

Bref tout ca pour dire qu'un refroidisseur n'est pas nécessairement inutile. 
Le tout c' est de trouver le bon modèle.


----------

